# URL-Programm-Handling mit Jboss



## mirko33 (27. Okt 2007)

Hallo JAVAianer,

ich bin kein JAVA-Programmierer, sondern Amateur-Projektplaner. Ich plane für eine Community mit überwiegend behinderten AnwenderInnen ein CMS mit Forum und Community mit Barrierefreiheit und verschiedensten Ausgabeformaten. 

Die Umsetzung erfolgt als JAVA-Programmierung, die mit JSP-Seiten unter *Jboss* laufen soll.

In der Programmlogik ist eine *CMS-Funktionalität *eingeplant, die den Anwendern auch die Erstellung von selbst konfigurierten JSP-Seiten erlaubt und denen Sie selbst eine frei formulierte relative URL zuordnen können. 

Es soll auch noch möglich sein, virtuell zusammengestellte nicht abgespeicherte HTML-Seiten zur Anzeige durch zuvor definierte relative URLs (.html oder .jsp) zu bringen. Die URLs für Seiten und zum Auslösen bestimmter Services sollen vom Anwender(=Redakteur) selbst bestimmt werden. Zur externen Programm-Steuerung per URL und wegen verschiedenen Themenbereichen für gleiche JSP-Seiten. 

Ich muß mich daher mit dem *URL-Programm-Handling unter JAVA/JSP/JBoss* planerisch befassen.

Es ergeben sich für mich *2 Umgebungsfragen*, bei denen ich leider Mau bin und auch in meinem Programmierer-Freundsekreis keine klärenden Antworten erhalten habe:

*1. *Wenn beim JBoss-Server URLs (.html oder .jsp) rein kommen, müssten die der internen Programmlogik zur Analyse zugeführt werden und anschließend müssten vom Programm gezielt anders genannte JSP-Seiten und/oder Programm-Services ausgeführt werden. *Welche Strategien sind dafür bereits vorgesehen oder empfehlenswert ???*
Im Moment ist da die Porgramm-Logik ab dem Programm-Login ziemlich abgekapselt. Jetzt würden da immer nur fest vorgegebene URLs nur gleichnamige JSP-Seiten aufrufen. 

*2. *Wenn vom Programm virtuell zusammengestellte HTML-Seiten auf URL-Anfrage ohne Abspeicherung als Datei dem JBoss-Server zur Anzeige im Client-Browser übergeben werden sollen, brauche ich im Programm zusätzlich zu (1.) noch eine Ubergabe/Adresse/Format ??? als Return an den Server (JBoss oder Apache ???) zur Anzeige im Client-Browser. *Welche Strategien sollte ich da beachten oder entwickeln ??? *

Leider kenne ich kaum JAVAianer, weshalb ich auch froh über Kontakte wäre. Ich wohne im Raum München und bin bei der Planung im Moment weitgehend auf mich alleine gestellt. Die Programmierung bekommt das Europäische Netzwerk für behinderte Frauen gesponsert. Aber die Planung muss vorher von uns selbst gemacht werden. 

Gruss aus Starnberg

Mirko


----------



## Guest (27. Okt 2007)

Zu 1:
Wenn du deinen JBoss-Server so konfigurieren würdest, dass ein bestimmtes URL-Pattern zu deiner Anwendung führt, wäre der Server für andere Anwendungen nur noch eingeschränkt nutzbar - macht also keinen sinn.

Du kannst deiner Anwendung selbst diese Information mitgeben. Dazu gibt es sog. Deployment-Deskriptoren, die vom Server bei der Installation ausgelesen werden. Für Webanwendung ist das die Datei "web.xml". Hier kannst du ein URL-Pattern angeben (z.B. *.jsp) und damit in eine bestimmte Stelle im Programm verzweigen. 

Dein Server verarbeitet grundsätzlich JSPs und Servlets. JSPs sind für die Darstellung und Servlets für die Steuerung und die Anbindung an deine Programmlogik. In deinem Falle würde das Mapping also auf ein Servlet verweisen.

Frage 2 habe ich nicht verstanden.  ???:L


----------



## Mirko Okid (3. Nov 2007)

Vielen Dank Gast,

für die Antwort zu meiner 1. Frage. 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann könnten von außen in den JBoss-Server rein kommende Links durch die Festlegung der Deskriptoren in der web.xml mit URL-Pattern auf Servlets gemappt werden, wodurch nicht JSP-Seiten aufgerufen werden, sondern eben Servlets im Programm gezielt angesteuert werden.

*Meine 2. Frage war wohl unklar formuliert. *=> Wenn nun ein Servlet, wie oben beschrieben gezielt durch einen Link angesteuert wird => wie kann dann dieses Servlet einen zur Laufzeit dynamisch zusammengestellten Seiteninhalt ohne Einschaltung einer JSP-Seite an den JBoss Server zurück geben, so dass der JBoss Server die von der Progamm-Logik komplett zusammengestellten Seiten-Daten als Seiteninhalt an den Link-Aufrufer zur Darstellung in dessen Browser zurück gibt ??? Falls der JBoss Server dazu doch unbedingt eine jsp.Seite braucht, könnte die Programm-Logik auch zur Laufzeit eine JSP-Seite erstellen und diese auch ohne Abspeicherung direkt an den Server zur sofortigen Verabeitung übergeben ??? Gibt es da eine Adresse pder Variable, wo man dem JBoss Server einfach Daten zur Seitendarstellung in einem bestimmten Format (z.B. reines HTML oder JSP) übergeben kann. 

Unsere Programm-Servlets könnten Seiteninhalte egal in welchem Format zur Laufzeit zusammen stellen. Wir wissen nur nicht, wie wir diese kompletten Seitendaten dem Server zur Darstellung von Seiten ohne abgespeicherte JSP-Seiten wieder übergeben können. Wenn wir das schaffen, haben wir eine dynamisch zur Laufzeit des Programms erzeugte Darstellungsoberfläche. Wäre prima.

Herzlichen Gruß

Mirko


----------

